# crown green



## bryon Taylor (Mar 16, 2009)

Hi 
is there any crown green bowling on the island ?
Bryon


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

bryon Taylor said:


> Hi
> is there any crown green bowling on the island ?
> Bryon


Quite a few of the hotels have bowling greens and there are bowling clubs, certainly in the paphos area.
I beleive there is a team going to the world championships or something in Japan this year.


----------



## johnsymonds (Sep 3, 2008)

bryon Taylor said:


> Hi
> is there any crown green bowling on the island ?
> Bryon


There is a crown green bowling club in Protaras which plays at the Mimosa Hotel. I know they play matches against teams from Paphos.


----------



## bryon Taylor (Mar 16, 2009)

johnsymonds said:


> There is a crown green bowling club in Protaras which plays at the Mimosa Hotel. I know they play matches against teams from Paphos.


Thanks for that John


----------



## bryon Taylor (Mar 16, 2009)

Veronica said:


> Quite a few of the hotels have bowling greens and there are bowling clubs, certainly in the paphos area.
> I beleive there is a team going to the world championships or something in Japan this year.


Thanks Veronica


----------

